# Silly things bettas flare at...



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

My guy Dharma is busy trying to intimidate a clump of java moss that has invaded his tank. I seem to remember reading about a betta that flared up at a box of prunes. So I was just wondering what is the strangest or funniest thing your betta has ever flared at?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

My Betta, Sequin, flares at my finger, flares at me from across the room when I stand up, flares at filters (which is why I don't have him in a filtered tank), flares at pieces of paper, and, well, he basically flares at everything. My other males only flare at mirrors or their own reflections. Sir Lefty only flares at other fish, and will NOT flare at mirrors. It's like he knows it's him. Annabeard flares at mirrors, even though she's a girl. Hence the name Annabeard. Her real name is Annabelle, though.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Ahaha such a funny thread. XD
Um, a bloodworm once. A bubble on the tank... floating plants, lol. It's usually just once until they figure out it's no threat.


----------



## phoenix91 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ōji flares at the usual, the mirror and sometimes me. The other day i knitted a little fish toy, it was going to be for my cats but i liked it so i put it on Ōji's new shelf. He flares at it every time he passes it. I might give it to the cats if it starts to stress him out.


----------



## MomokoCove (Sep 3, 2010)

Dahlia who is my avatar picture when she was younger right now is absolutely convinced the book next to her tank is a threat to her territory.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

My lil Scuzi goes into his ruined temple, but instead of resting or hiding he flares at the ceiling


----------



## Waylander (Mar 27, 2011)

Gus flares at me every time he notices me taking his picture lol


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Akira flares at the gems resting at the bottom of his tank. He saw himself in them and spazzed out flipping this way and that trying to eliminate the threat. The norm? He tried to kill his reflection. His behavior wasn't the play flaring he did at the store to his neighbores. It was Rip.Maim.KILL behavior.

I'm so proud.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

So I Think my Scuzi has a new tactic, he just decided to completely spaz out, I thought he was gonna get fishie whiplash from how much he was twitching about.
I noticed he was pecking where any food he "misses" would float, so I gave him just a tiny few crumbles of flake. Darned if he isn't looking like the cat who ate the canary. Stinker already knows how to manipulate momma into more food.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Silverfang said:


> So I Think my Scuzi has a new tactic, he just decided to completely spaz out, I thought he was gonna get fishie whiplash from how much he was twitching about.
> I noticed he was pecking where any food he "misses" would float, so I gave him just a tiny few crumbles of flake. Darned if he isn't looking like the cat who ate the canary. Stinker already knows how to manipulate momma into more food.


 Same. Akira spat out one of his pellets and then took it into his mouth then spat it back out. I noticed his mouth moving as if he was chewing. Then after it was small enough he took it into his mouth and gulped it down. I saw his gills expand as he was swallowing. It was an interesting site but I was worried he would choke or something. Seems our boys know how to manipulate us though. Akira saw me and started making little bubbles looking at me expectantly. I had to fight myself to not give him more pellets.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

-Uncle flares at my finger and his reflection... well, he tries to kill his reflecion really.
-Leliia flares at her reflection in a mirror.
-Mali has yet to flare at anything >> (I think she's too sweet, like Jade).
-Jade flared at Revenant once when I had the two in the same tank (mind, Revenant was in a cup-thing until I was done fussing over his new home) but other than that, Jade's cool with everyone. He won't ever flare at his reflection.
-Eli's half-blind, so when I put a mirror in front of him, he stares for a good two minutes before he slowly unfurls his gills and RALJFBJFBASFSFLAAARE.
-And Revenant has flared at Jade once when Jade flared at him. (But hey, he may do something crazy, I've only had him for 3 days.)

All sounds basically ordinary right?

Well, way back when I had Gyarados, I remember he used to flare like CRAZY at my stuffed Pokemon plushies I had sitting by his hexagon tank.
It's like he was challenging Pikachu to a Pokemon battle.
Bad idea, Gyarados... LOL


----------



## inTOXICATEDx2 (Mar 21, 2011)

A snail. When the snail would start reaching the top of the 10Gallon, my bettaDUDE flared up and knocked it back to the bottom...


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

@intoxicatedx2, lol... that poor snail. :'D


----------



## inTOXICATEDx2 (Mar 21, 2011)

I know, I felt so bad for the snail... just kept on trying.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

You know what they say...
If at first you don't succeed, try try again.

...

And again, and again, and again... xD


----------



## inTOXICATEDx2 (Mar 21, 2011)

until you die and leave your empty shell... 
j/k, but that rly happened.

I should be more like that snail. Just keep trying. Now I have to come up with a name for it [him/her/shim] for remembrance.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

blakbirdxgyarados said:


> -uncle flares at my finger and his reflection... Well, he tries to kill his reflecion really.
> -leliia flares at her reflection in a mirror.
> -mali has yet to flare at anything >> (i think she's too sweet, like jade).
> -jade flared at revenant once when i had the two in the same tank (mind, revenant was in a cup-thing until i was done fussing over his new home) but other than that, jade's cool with everyone. He won't ever flare at his reflection.
> ...





intoxicatedx2 said:


> a snail. When the snail would start reaching the top of the 10gallon, *my bettadude flared up and knocked it back to the bottom..*.




lmao!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

phoenix91 said:


> Ōji flares at the usual, the mirror and sometimes me. The other day i knitted a little fish toy, it was going to be for my cats but i liked it so i put it on Ōji's new shelf. He flares at it every time he passes it. I might give it to the cats if it starts to stress him out.
> View attachment 26321



UBER CUTE! I WANT ONE......or a zillion!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Cup flares at me. ._____o

Dante used to flare at Arceus. hhmm... who would win? xD the Devil Hunter himself, or the God of Pokemon? >3>

i swear Theo flares at the surface whenever he comes up to breath. ._. he extends his gills all the way out to take a breath.

Zidane's flared at my cat. >.>; it's kinda cute, cause the kitty doesn't give the fish a second look. x3c


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I once placed the food container right next to my fish Cleo's tank without thinking it was going to mess with him. After a little while I kept hearing this.."tink....tink....tink..." and I was like what the heck is that fish doing?? I walked back into the kitchen and he was trying to get through the glass to get the fish on the package.:lol: I felt kinda bad so I moved it.:lol:


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

My betta Spazz flares at my friends finger, but not mine. Only my friends.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Littlebittyfish said:


> I once placed the food container right next to my fish Cleo's tank without thinking it was going to mess with him. After a little while I kept hearing this.."tink....tink....tink..." and I was like what the heck is that fish doing?? I walked back into the kitchen and he was trying to get through the glass to get the fish on the package.:lol: I felt kinda bad so I moved it.:lol:


Ha! That's hilarious... more that you could hear the "tink" from the other room. He must've been going after that other fish pretty hard. xD;


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Haha! He was ! I was worried he was going to hurt his little face! I don't know if he was using his teeth or what but it was making a tink sound for sure.:lol:


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Tux used to flare at his filter every time he swam past. Now he flares at my fingers and his food... yeah, that's right tux; show that pellet who is boss!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Almost everyone seems to find the bright red and dark purple nail-polish on my nails very threatening. My neon guitar picks they flare at too... not to mention my Beatles guitar picks. Pff. They have no good taste in music. lol

Yeah... anything that's brightly colored, they flare at, usually. They're not a very smart bunch. XD


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hestia only flares at her reflection. 

Octo, well, he's rather special. He flares at his thermometer, at his shark, at the cave, at the filter, at the heater, at the substrate, at his floating styrofoam cup, his own reflection, me, my boyfriend, food, eyedrops, my laptop, my contact solution, a hockey puck, a rubber duck, and currently he's flaring at his Oball that I have outside of his tank until I do his water change. 

That fish has issues.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Mars is extremely particular about what he threatens. It happens to be my camera, which is orange. He won't flare at any other shade of orange but the colour my camera is, and I've tried many times to get him to open up to peach, aubern, neon orange, reddish orange, amber, persimmon . . . . but nope. Only the colour of my camera. Not only that but he poses when it's on


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

It cracks me up to see juvie bettas flare at anything new put in their tank.


----------



## inTOXICATEDx2 (Mar 21, 2011)

My newest Deltatail barely flares at the mirror, but his flare parts are clear so you can barely notice he's flaring. lol.


----------



## Torat (Dec 22, 2010)

The girls flare at each other. Mara is the odd one out, who couldn't care less about the other girls and ONLY flares at Rodolfo the snail.

Ulmo doesn't flare at anything but a mirror. If that. This is ever since he got super-interested in eating himself. Before that, he was flare-happy.

The unnamed rescue tail-chomping Delta(?) flares at EVERYTHING. Literally. The tank, the plants, the filter, everything. You, the camera, the cats, etc. It's ridiculous. I think part of his tail-chomping problem is stress, caused by him feeling like EVERYTHING is a threat. It's bad :{

The unnamed veil doesn't flare. Ever. I've seen him flare once in several months. He just... doesn't care. lol.

Sigmund flares at me. At anyone who goes near his tank. It's mixed in with his "dance." He is especially fond of flaring when he's bubble-nesting for me. He is really, really aggressive with his flaring, though. He throws himself against the side of the tank, flaring towards you, realizes it's glass, turns around dances, then takes a "running start"... Though that's MAINLY at night, if it's daytime he seems better. He just super-flares and zags around his tank flaring until you go away. 

Mizu only flares at the camera or a magnifying mirror. Regular mirrors, other bettas... none of those faze him. The magnifying? Oh yeah, man, he responds. He doesn't like the camera, which he responds to by flaring EVEN if I am not even behind it or holding it. It can be capped on the desk next to him, and he's flaring at it.

Jung doesn't/rarely flares. But when he does, it's at his reflection or a mirror.

Paiget flares at evvvvvvvvvverything. Except his plants :}


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

New silly thing Akira flares at: My pinky. Won't flare at my hand or any of my other fingers. Just.The.Pinky. That's right my spikey tailed friend. Bite the hand that feeds you. LOL


----------



## chelsmarie23 (Jan 3, 2011)

Ignacio flares at windup toys, bubble in his tank, and chocolate wrappers.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

The new boy Dallas will flare at anything he hasn't seen before, or anything he hasn't seen in a while (me! lol)- my cellphone, my watch, the spoon I use to stir up his aquarium salt...


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Miss America flared at me when I was about to net her, and then flared at me when I let her out of the net, LOL. She like to be in her sorority home, for sure!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Akira doesn't flare at the gems in his tank. He spazzes and stares at his reflection trying to break the gems.


----------



## jesstanner (Apr 5, 2011)

Pez flares up everytime I walk over to his tank. I sit on my bed or anything else he was normal, I walk over he spazzes out.


----------



## LuckyFish (Apr 3, 2011)

I was eating carrots and Amadeus was going crazy. lol


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Here's something I discovered today

I got a clawed frog as a tankmate to Uncle.
He was in his cup, I was in the process of acclimating him to Uncle's tank... and Uncle took one good long look at the flat frog and flared hugely. But he didn't turn sideways and flare or act like he was going to kill/eat him.
It was as if he was testing the frog's wits. >>;

Uncle loves the frog tho. He literally slither-swims close by him when the frog's crawling on the gravel. (And his mouth got so close to the frog's feet that I thought he was going to rip them off and gulp them down. X__x But he didn't.)


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

"Uncle loves the frog tho. He literally slither-swims close by him when the frog's crawling on the gravel. (And his mouth got so close to the frog's feet that I thought he was going to rip them off and gulp them down. X__x But he didn't.) "

Sounds like what my cats do as I'm walking around the apartment, LOL!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

My betta Nereus swims in circles and then flares at the end of his tail. So its funny to watch him flare at himself like a dog catching his tail.


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Sunkiss flares at the eraser on pencils, and my fingers if I tap the tank.


----------



## christina (Mar 10, 2011)

My favorite thing was a betta that would flare at my phone (conviently my camera as well) I would get some of the best pictures of him.

My new betta is still getting used to everything and is in almost constant flare. I assume he'll calm down after he adjusts.


----------

